# Currently on Shuji



## PARick (Aug 25, 2011)

And am curious what other ROMs can be flashed with just a data wibe, no SBF. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Depends on which one you flashed, 596 based or 602 based. Not many roms built on 602 except Shuji yet.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm running Apex 602 and that's working out pretty good for me right now.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


----------

